# Back Tension releases: Carter Only vs. Atension



## Doug405 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am doing a little research on getting a back tension release. I have read quite a bit of the information and reviews on this site, and watched some youtube videos on the back tension system. I haven't shot in a few years, and I'm just now getting back into it. I grew up shooting 3-D shoots with my dad, and I've shot a wrist strap trigger release since I was old enough to shoot the full course with him. After reading all of the info about how back tension releases can help your shot, I have decided since I'm picking my bow back up now after a hiatus, it would be a good time to learn how to shoot a new style of release. 

I have narrowed it down to either the Carter Only, or the Carter Atension. From everything I've read, the choice comes down to comfort. So my question is about the "technology" of the release heads. Carter advertises that the Only has "Variable Crescent Technology", and the Atension has a "Ratchet Adjustment System". It appears that the Atension is a little more basic to adjust? I understand the basics, but I don't want to get overwhelmed figuring out how to set it up "right". Is there anyone who has shot with either or both of these, and what is your experience with how complicated it is to set them up for someone who hasn't shot this style of release before?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have owned & shot Carter Atension , Only , 2 moons Truball sweet spot 2 & Gold . The only 1 still own is the Atension I like the simple adjustment with a clicker ( the only doesnt have a clicker). I could never get used to to a saftey on hinge ( sorry I dont like to use the word Back Tension as all relases can be shoot like that).
I dont like the Truball setting no dints etc just mark hit & miss if you ask me.
Just because some thing is more modern dosent mean its better.
Look at Truball Inside out was the rage but then lost its flavor of the month appeal.
I am seeing how long the Scotts Backspin will lose appeal to others
My advice is try as many release you can try because what I like you might not


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

I have shot both (and put in a great deal of time with both). Both are great releases. Both are easy to adjust. I loved how crisp the Only fired. The handle was a little too rounded for me. The Atension was super comfortable with a deep sweep. I like shooting a click usually so that's a a big plus for the Atension (as you probably know the Only does not have the option for a click). I think if it's your first hinge release I would go for the Atension. I have to say you should look at the 3 finger Truball HT Pro (get medium unless your fingers are huge). There is no better release in my eyes. Everyone I know who has tried it loves it. It also has the easiest and finest adjustability I have ever seen with a hinge. They are all good options though and they all do the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

My wife uses a Carter Only release aid. She likes it, but I have noticed that the speed setting has slipped slightly a few times and changed how her release fires. It's easy enough to reset, and not a big deal. Checking the set screw periodically or using a dab of blue Loctite would take care of it. I have to second the suggestion for the Truball HT Pro release. That's what I use, and it's great. Fits my hand perfectly and is super easy to adjust. I got the brass one and really like the weight of it. They're expensive though; that's the only downside.


----------



## Doug405 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am glad to hear that the Atension is the preference between those two choices. A forum member offered me a deal on a used Atension, so it is on it's way to me. Tonight I am building a release trainer. Trigger/caliper style releases are no brainer, but I have heard enough stories of eating your own fist and inadvertent firing while learning hinge that I do not want to learn how to use this on my bow. 

I'll see how this one goes, and go from there. I would like something to compare it against though, so I will eventually pick something else up. The try ball has been suggested quite a few times, so that may be the winner.


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Set it up slow. The trick is to get the release to click when your hand and fingers are relaxed and extended having a straight line from your second knuckles to your elbow all in line with the arrow. Be patient! And do as much blank bailing as you can stand. And be patient!


----------

